# Creobroter breeding



## Isis (May 31, 2006)

I've got a pair of Creobroter sp. and I have trouble with mating. The female is very agressive and male so hyperactive, that he is disturbed by the slightest move and is not approaching female even a bit. He is a week after final mould and she has more than 3 weeks...

Some hints? I am worried to leave them alone for the obvious reason...


----------



## specy (May 31, 2006)

Wait for another week or two, it took my male about 2-3 weeks before he 'grew his balls' if you see what I mean...... and yeah you dont want to leave them together.....


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2006)

Give him more time. The older he is generally the quicker he will initiate mating.


----------



## Isis (May 31, 2006)

One moe thing: when does the female lay her first ooth? I am in hurry to mate them because I think she will lay infertile one soon- she will have been month old by the end of the week. But male's life is more important so I will wait


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2006)

Most kinds of mantids won't lay their first ooth in a month from my experience. Give the male another week and try again.


----------

